# Allgemeine Frage - Einzeladern, Erdung und Kabelauftrennen



## Z-Diode (23 November 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich stehe vor ein kleine Herausforderung und wollte mir Tipps holen fall einer das selbe Problem hatte. 
Wir planen zurzeit eine Anlage mit 3 großen Motore (400kW) diese Motore befinden sich auf ein Wagen und werden durch die Gegend gefahren. In der Schleppkette wurde geplant "dicke" Einzeladern zu legen um die 185mm² pro Ader. Die Motoren werden von Umrichtern Betrieben. 

Eine kleine Skizze: 



Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

Es wurde geplant vor/nach der Schleppkette die Kabel aufzutrennen und durch die Schleppkette/Wagen Einzeladern zu legen. Ich finde die Idee überhaupt nicht gut bezüglich der EMV. Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Holt man sich nicht hier sehr große Probleme ein? Ich finde noch nicht mal Klemmen dafür um sowas überhaupt durchzuführen. 
Das PE-Kabel braucht doch nur 1/2 vom einer Phasenleitung (z.B. 185mm²/2) sein oder gilt das bei Einzeladern nicht? 
Man überlegt auf den Wagen eine Sammelschiene für den PE zu installieren und dann nur 1 oder 2 Adern über die Schleppkette zu legen. Auch hier die Frage darf man das machen? 
Bearbeitete Flächen können doch als PE Kontakt dienen oder muss man überall Erdungsbänder anbringen? Gibt es dabei was zu beachten?


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2022)

Es gibt geschirmte Einzeladern für Schleppketten (z.B. https://motus-technik.de/kabel-leitungen/einzelader-fuer-erhoehten-schleppketteneinsatz-geschirmt)


----------



## dekuika (23 November 2022)

1X185 0,6/1 kV SW von Faber
					

Als geschirmte Energie- und Steuerleitung bei sehr hohen mechanischen Beanspruchungen, betriebsmäßig großen Biegehäufigkeiten, insbesondere für den Einsatz auf Leitungswagen, Schleppketten und an beweglichen Teilen von Werkzeugmaschinen, Förderanlagen u. ä. in trockenen, feuchten und nassen...




					shop.faberkabel.de
				




Angeschlossen werden Kabel dieser Stärke im Allgemeinen mit Kabelschuhen, nicht mit Klemmen.


----------



## Z-Diode (23 November 2022)

Hallo, 
die Kabel/Adern waren nicht das Problem 
Nur ob es Sinn macht die Aufzutrennen. 
Ja stimmt hätte das nicht Klemmen nennen sollen. Nach etwas längeren suchen ohne die Filtereinstellung von Wago und Phönix hab ich was gefunden was den Strom schafft.


----------



## winnman (23 November 2022)

Ja das wird bei diesen Leistungen wohl nicht anders gehen.
Alternative wäre auf höhere Spannung (zB. 6 oder 12kV) zu wechseln und zB ein trommelbares Mittelspannungskabel zu verwenden, dann braucht es halt noch einen Trafo am Gefährt (und ev. an der Bodenstation)


----------



## dekuika (23 November 2022)

Stichwort: Mindestbiegeradius.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (23 November 2022)

Leute ich muß schon sagen Hoppala.

Entweder das ganze ist Candid-Camera oder *den Mutigen Brandstiftern gehört die Welt.*
Ein Drehstrommotor mit einer Wirkleistung von 400 kW dürfte im Nichtumrichterbetrieb
je nach IE-Klasse zwischen 650A und 750 A Scheinstrom pro Phase aufnehmen,
Wie soll das über einen Leiter mit 185 mm² funktionieren (Belastbarkeit ca. 300 bis 400A!).
Lest doch bitte mal die VDE100 Teil 510. Wer sich jetzt nicht die Norm in rohform reinziehen will,
für den gibts tolle Erläuterungsbücher im VDE-Verlag (Bitte nicht wie so manche die Tabelle für
Siliconisolierte Kabel lesen).
Ganz abgesehen von der Brandgefahr muß auch die Verlustleistung (Spannungsabfall auf der Leitung * Strom)
geprüft werden. Ein üblicher Einzuhaltender Wert liegt bei max. ca 3% (Verbrauchserfassung bis Motor).
Von der Schleifenimpedanz im Kurzschlußfall mal ganz abgesehen.
Einzeladern haben 2 Vorteile: 1. Geringerer Durchmesser und damit gerigerer Bigeradius.
                                                 2. Höhere Thermische Belastbarkeit (Derating durch Isolierung).
Geschirmte Einzeladern sind eigentlich nur im Umrichterbetrieb ohne Sinusfilter erforderlich
und machen aus meiner Sicht ansonsten wenig Sinn (Teuer und schlechterer Biegeradius).

Die Sache mit den beiden Trennstellen macht durchaus Sinn und wird auch bei kleineren
Schleppketten-Applikatonen immer mehr verwendet (vorgeschrieben in der Automobielindustrie).

Es sei noch erwähnt, dass in diesen Leistungsklassen meistens mit Aderdoppelung gearbeitet wird,
alerdings sind dafür weitere Sachkenntnisse erforderlich (Absicherung etc.).

*Es sei noch erwähnt, dass der Vorschlag auf Mittelspannung zu wechseln zwar nicht
grundsätzlich falsch ist, aber dies setzt eine Menge an Prüfungen und Zulassungen voraus,
immerhin hantiert ihr mit einer Art elektrischner Stuhl.
Oder traut sich einer von Euch z.B. mit Oberleitungen der Deutschen Bahn zu hantieren
(15000V 16 2/3 Hz).*

Was die Erdung betrifft so sei darauf hingewiesen, das ein Flächenübergang zwar evtl. als EMV
Ableitung gilt, nicht jedoch als Schutzerde. 

Ja den mutigen gehärt die Welt, aber bei solchen Leistungen hört der Spass auf.

Gruß

A.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Ein Drehstrommotor mit einer Wirkleistung von 400 kW dürfte im Nichtumrichterbetrieb
> je nach IE-Klasse zwischen 650A und 750 A Scheinstrom pro Phase aufnehmen,
> Wie soll das über einen Leiter mit 185 mm² funktionieren (Belastbarkeit ca. 300 bis 400A!).


Der TE hat doch noch gar keine Aussage zur Netzspannung und zur Motorschaltung gemacht. Evtl. hat er 690V und Sternschaltung, dann wären ja <=400A denkbar.

Der TE könnte ja mal schreiben, welche Netzform vorliegt usw...


----------



## Z-Diode (23 November 2022)

@SPS-Totalizer

Ohha etwas langsam mit den Aussagen "Brandstifter" . Ich hoffe du wolltest nur "harsch" auf deine Bedenken aufmerksam machen. 

Wir brauchen ca. 420A pro Phase laut verschiedenen Motorenhersteller sollten theoretisch 120mm² ausreichen, geplant wird mit 185mm² (Ausgelegt wird aber alles mit 240mm²).

Gesprochen wurde auch mit Verschiedenen Kabellieferanten und Schleppkettenlieferanten.

Bis jetzt alles kein Problem. Die festgelegten Kabel werden eventuell als Doppelkabel ("Aderdoppelung?") ausgelegt.  Es sollen geschirmte Einzelader verwendet werden mit du/dt Filtern. 

@DeltaMikeAir 690V, 50Hz (schätze Dreieck aber müsste ich später anschauen)

Mein Hauptproblem ist das Auftrennen.
 Bei Synchron-Servomotoren sind viele Frimen nicht begeistert bei größeren Leistung (50A) die Kabel zu trennen. Deshalb meine Frage ob das nicht ein Problem später ist und wie man das überhaupt sinnvoll gestaltet (da haben sich bis jetzt alle in Hersteller in Schweigen gehüllt).



Mittelspannung wäre schon praktisch aber der Aufwand ist dann zu hoch.


----------



## Mirko123 (23 November 2022)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Gleichzeitigkeit aus? Da hätte ein Aufbau mit Einspeisemodul und Wechselrichter Vorteile. Je nach Lastprofil könnten auch Energiespeicher onboard zum Spitzenleistung kappen Sinn machen, dann wird die Anschlusdleistung noch geringer.  SIEMENS macht es bei RTG Kränen ja auch so - das ist ähnliche Leistungsklasse.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (23 November 2022)

Sorry wenn es villeicht etwas forsch rüber kam aber ich habe in meiner Laufbahn schon viele
Brände und Unfälle gesehen, die einfach Unnötig waren.
Gott sei dank keine von mir verursachten.
Zugegeben an 690V hatte ich im ersten Moment nicht bedacht.
Wenn es sich um Synchron-Servos (also mit permanetmagnet) handelt, dann werden Klemmstellen tatsächlich 
nicht gern gesehen. Was hält euch eigentlich davon ab (wie schon von Mirko123 angedeutet) die Umrichter mitfahren zu lassen.
Dies würde euch einiges ersparen und mit einem Gleichstrom-Zwischenkreis-Verbund könnte man vermutlich einiges 
an Energie Sparen.
Um welchen Umrichterhersteller handelt es sich eigentlich.

Gruß

A.


----------



## Z-Diode (28 November 2022)

Hallo,

danke für den Input. 
Bis jetzt wollte der Kunde nicht das die mitfahren. Wegen der rauen Umgebung. 
Es handelt sich um normale Asynchronmotoren. 

Es handelt sich noch um eine Angebotsfindung zurzeit steht ABB und Siemens in die engere Auswahl. Nächste Woche gibt es detaillierte Gespräche aber wollte schon vorab das mit den Kabel trennen klären und mit der Schutzerde damit wir eventuell eine kleinere Schleppkette "anbieten" können.


----------



## sps_21 (28 November 2022)

Z-Diode schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
> 
> Es wurde geplant vor/nach der Schleppkette die Kabel aufzutrennen und durch die Schleppkette/Wagen Einzeladern zu legen. Ich finde die Idee überhaupt nicht gut bezüglich der EMV. Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Holt man sich nicht hier sehr große Probleme ein? Ich finde noch nicht mal Klemmen dafür um sowas überhaupt durchzuführen.
> Das PE-Kabel braucht doch nur 1/2 vom einer Phasenleitung (z.B. 185mm²/2) sein oder gilt das bei Einzeladern nicht?
> Man überlegt auf den Wagen eine Sammelschiene für den PE zu installieren und dann nur 1 oder 2 Adern über die Schleppkette zu legen. Auch hier die Frage darf man das machen?



Ist erlaubt, z. T. sogar gefordert bei diesen Leistungen.  EMV wird zum Problem wenn es sehr eng wird und auch noch empfindliche Leitungen z. B. mit 10mV-Signalen in der Nachbarschaft liegen. Von geschirmten Ltg. kann ich nur abraten.  Im Zweifelsfall Lichtwellenleiter od. Funk zur Datenübertragung nehmen. 
Klemmen gibt es auf jeden Fall v. Wago und Phoenix - hab ich jahrelang gekämpft für ;-)

PE mit halben Querschnitt: ja, aber.  Ich würde 5 Leitungen L1-3, N, PE  nehmen und den PE nicht schwächen - allenfalls statt 3 nur 2 + evtl. Überwachungstechnik.


----------



## holgermaik (28 November 2022)

Evtl. eine Alternative
FU & Steuerung mit auf den Wagen. Versorgung über eine geschlossene Schleifleitung.
12x 185mm2 auf Kette macht evtl. auch Probleme (Temperatur, permanente Biegung usw.)


----------



## Z-Diode (28 November 2022)

Hallo Danke für die Antwort



sps_21 schrieb:


> Ist erlaubt, z. T. sogar gefordert bei diesen Leistungen.


Das bezog sich auf das Auftrennen? 



sps_21 schrieb:


> PE mit halben Querschnitt: ja, aber.  Ich würde 5 Leitungen L1-3, N, PE  nehmen und den PE nicht schwächen - allenfalls statt 3 nur 2 + evtl. Überwachungstechnik.


Das hab ich jetzt leider nicht ganz verstanden. Warum noch ein N?  Für mich L1-L3 mit xmm² und PE mit x/2 mm². Oder war das bezogen auf die Aufteilung? 

@holgermaik die Idee möchte der Kunde nicht umsetzten und der Platz auf den Wagen ist etwas begrenzt.


----------



## sps_21 (28 November 2022)

Z-Diode schrieb:


> Hallo Danke für die Antwort
> 
> 
> Das bezog sich auf das Auftrennen?
> ...



Ja, auf das Auftrennen.

5-Leiter-System ist eindeutiger wenn es um die Belastung geht. Wenn ihr nur Dreieck fahrt, dann braucht mann's dafür nicht. Aber das ist doch wohl nicht der einzige Verbraucher auf dem Wagen, oder? Oder warum fragst du nach EMV?


----------



## Z-Diode (28 November 2022)

@sps_21
Wir hatten auf einer  Anlage ein Problem mit der Schirmung/Erdung und da sind Reihenweise die Regelkarten vom Umrichter zerschossen worden. Der Siemens Experte der später gekommen ist meinte die Schirmung/Erdung sei nicht korrekt und der Kunde/Lieferant musste das Nachbessern. 

Danach hatten wir die Probleme nicht mehr aber das war nicht direkt unsere Maschine und hab nicht alles im Detail mitbekommen. 


Das Auftrennen hab ich bei den Leistungen noch nicht gesehen deshalb meine Verunsicherung.


----------



## sps_21 (28 November 2022)

Z-Diode schrieb:


> Wir hatten auf einer  Anlage ein Problem mit der Schirmung/Erdung und da sind Reihenweise die Regelkarten vom Umrichter zerschossen worden.



EMV ist viel Detailarbeit. Das der Umrichter da was zerstört heisst nicht automatisch, dass geschirmte Motorleitungen nötig wären. 

Siemens ist von denen die ich kenne ohnehin der rigeroseste Forderer bzgl. EMV. Die rechnen mit dem Schlimmsten. Na ja, passiert ja dann auch mal  ;-)


----------



## winnman (28 November 2022)

Fürs Abschalten beim Trennen:
Die Trennstellen in ein Gehäuse verbauen und das Öffnen desselben mit zB.: Endlagenschalter überwachen -> Stop ausführen (STO) oder Leistungsschalter vor dem FU/Servoumrichter -> AUS oder , bei den Klemmkästen "Revisionsschalter" der das Öffnen erst zulässt wenn er in Ausstellung ist, ,. . . . 
Da kommt man sicher auf brauchbare Lösungen (es gäbe auch noch Steckverbindungen mit Pilotkontakt für solche Dimensionen könnte man auch darüber nachdenken


----------



## sps_21 (29 November 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Fürs Abschalten beim Trennen:
> Die Trennstellen in ein Gehäuse verbauen und das Öffnen desselben mit zB.: Endlagenschalter überwachen -> Stop ausführen (STO) oder ...



Grönemeyer "Was soll das?"  - und ich frage mich das auch. Wovor wird da wer geschützt?


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (29 November 2022)

sps_21 schrieb:


> 5-Leiter-System ist eindeutiger wenn es um die Belastung geht. Wenn ihr nur Dreieck fahrt, dann braucht mann's dafür nicht. Aber das ist doch wohl nicht der einzige Verbraucher auf dem Wagen, oder? Oder warum fragst du nach EMV?


Wenn ich den N (Neutralleiter) nicht benötige, dann sollte ich ihn auch nicht verlegen.
Bei einem Drehstrommotor egal welcher Bauart und welcher Schaltungsart (Stern/Dreieck) wird 
generell kein N angeschlossen! Da sich aus der Erstfrage erschließt, das es sich um Motorkabel (FU->Motor)
handelt, darf hier auch kein Hilfsspannungsabzweig erfolgen!
Somit wird der N Antennentechnisch gesehen nur zu einer Art (Stör-)Direktor, was EMV Technisch
aus meiner Sicht überhaupt keinen Sinn macht.

Gruß


A.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (29 November 2022)

Noch ein Nachtrag:
Sollten die FU's doch Mitfahren, so sollte die Leistung im Schleppkettenbereich komplett getrennt
sein von irgendwelchen Hilfsspannungsversorgungen (vor allem wenn diese einen N benötigen).
Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe:
1. Der N-querschnitt ist deutlich kleiner und damit wird der Zusatzaufwand für das separate Kabel 
mehr als Kompensiert.
2. Bricht bei einer 5-Leiter Kombiversorgung der N, so kommt es je nach Schaltung zu einem "schwimmenden" N
und dies kann Fatale folgen Haben -> "Inianerschaltung" -> gibt Rauchzeichen  
3. Der Störabstand zwischen Hauptkreis und Steuerkreis wird (wenn auch nur geringfügig) erhöht.

Gruß

A.


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Bei einem Drehstrommotor egal welcher Bauart und welcher Schaltungsart (Stern/Dreieck) wird
> generell kein N angeschlossen!


Und wenn der Motor eine Bremse hat?


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (29 November 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Und wenn der Motor eine Bremse hat?


Dann fällt dies unter Hilfsspannung.
Zumindest bei solchen Motorgrößen.
Ausserdem werden bei solchen Dimensionen meißt 400V Bremsen Verbaut.

Gruß

A.


----------



## sps_21 (29 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Wenn ich den N (Neutralleiter) nicht benötige, dann sollte ich ihn auch nicht verlegen



Ja, das war ja nicht der Grund, weshalb ich 5-Leiter geschrieben habe - und alle Ausdrucksfehler wg. Motor gehen auf mich.

Neben einer (offensichtlich) generell anderen Denke bzgl. Reserve und sparen war es das hier:


			https://www.heizungsbetrieb.de/pdf/verPENnte%20Elektroinstallation.pdf
		

Achtung: Der Mann ist umstritten ;-)

Ich setzte quasi voraus, dass da nicht nur große Motoren drauf sind. Schon aus Erfahrung...  kann ja hier falsch sein.
Lass da irgendwas nicht Konventionelles drauf sein, dann IST das ein Problem...


----------



## Z-Diode (6 Januar 2023)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wünsche ein Frohes neues Jahr. 

Ich hätte noch eine kleine Frage zu diesen Anliegen wenn wir einzeladern legen "müssen" sollte man geschirmte Einzeladern verwenden? 
Der Kunde möchte jetzt eine Stahlkette könnte das nicht zu unnötigen Induktionen führen und das zu noch größeren Querschnitten?


----------



## winnman (6 Januar 2023)

Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt würde ich hier keine geschirmten Einzeladern verwenden.
Gibt eher Probleme mit Schirmströmen, . . . 

In der Schleppkette aber auf alle Fälle darauf achten das die Systeme möglichst so verlegt werden das die resultierenden Magnetffelder nach außen möglichst gering werden.

Metallische Schleppkettenteile könnten auch noch interessant werden, hier ist an div. Stellen mit Ausgleichsströmen (auch erheblichen) zu rechnen.


----------



## Z-Diode (6 Januar 2023)

Hallo @winnman 
ja die Verlegung könnte ein Problem in der Schleppkette werden, das muss ich mir im Detail anschauen (glaube Siemens hatte eine relativ gute Doku dafür) 

Denke auch das durch das Magnetfeld Ströme in der Schleppkette oder auch in den Kabelpritschen induziert werden. Mein Gedanke durch die einseitige Auflegung des Schirm der Einzeladern die Induktion etwas zu dämpfen.


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2023)

Schirmung kann nur elektrisches Feld dämpfen, die Probleme werden aber hier vom Magnetfald kommen.


----------

